# Tethering on a Fascinate (SOLVED)



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

*SOLVED*
Had to update to wifi tether v3.1 and set my device profile to Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA/LTE)

==========================================

I got Wireless tether installed and running but it starts with the following errors

Setting ad-hoc mode
failed

setting essid
failed

setting channel
failed

I'm guessing that is why I can't pick it up when scanning with my laptop and tablet. ANyone else get this?

I am running AOKP m3


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Try open garden from the market one of the best ones for a rooted phone I've found. You can even set it up as a access point instead of ad-hoc if your kernel supports it.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you using the wifi tether app from google code? I'm able to use that one, just had to switch the device profile to "galaxy nexus" in settings.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Are you using the wifi tether app from google code? I'm able to use that one, just had to switch the device profile to "galaxy nexus" in settings.


Same here, I was also able to usb tether with CWM tether.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Are you using the wifi tether app from google code? I'm able to use that one, just had to switch the device profile to "galaxy nexus" in settings.


Had to update to the newer version to get it to work. After I did that and set the device profile it works great. Thanks!


----------



## bantch01 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! Have been trying to get this to work for a while since upgrading to ICS. This worked for me with the Samsung Mesmerize for USCC (US Cellular). I've got the 3.1 version of the wifi program.


----------

